# Ozzy's GR PR . Title



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Here's a couple of pics of Ozzy posing with his rossette he was awarded at the Wyvern show on the day he gained his Grand Premier Title. we are so proud of him, and all achieved at just 13 months old........Chris.


----------



## MooKatMoon (Jul 26, 2011)

All i can say is Beautiful


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Well done Ozzy :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Congrats Ozzie! Not at all surprised with that handsome face!!  xxx


----------



## DizzyKitty (Sep 13, 2011)

Wow well done Ozzy, he is such a handsome cat!! Brilliant pics :thumbup:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

oh congratulations to ozzy i bet chris you and sue are well pleased, i know i be walking on air. how proud are you. definitely got to find you at the supreme and i get to cuddle a gr pr


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

He just knows that he's amazing :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Well done Ozzy :thumbup:


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Gorgeous photos of the handsome one! well done Ozzie :thumbup:. Will be looking out for you at Thornbury in a few weeks!


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

well done, but not surprising. he looks like the king of the jungle.
michelle,x


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

That is fantastic!!!!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Well done Ozzy, not surprised you are both proud, you have every right to be


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

thank you all.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Oh wow well done!!


----------

